# Dove opener



## partlyable

Anyone else excited about the dove opener in 8 days? I will be out the Monday of Labor Day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillion

Very much looking forward to it. Just wish this cool weather would be around.


----------



## partlyable

I agree sitting out for a few hours in 80 degrees makes it somewhat less enjoyable. Especially if the shooting is not good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillion

I'm not a fan of flies with dressing game at all. I might take a cooler of ice with me to chill out before cleaning.


----------



## Muddy

I'm ready. So is my dog. We will be whackin and stackin.


----------



## partlyable

Gillion said:


> I'm not a fan of flies with dressing game at all. I might take a cooler of ice with me to chill out before cleaning.


I have not had an issue with the flys before and they clean much better when they are still warm, But I usually hunt once a week through the end of October so I may just be forgetting early season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just 1 More

any good public or private fields I could join in on? Used to do a lot of private pay fields down south but know nothing of the sort up here. I think it's more of a big deal down south, big social gatherings with catered bbq lunches and there would be 50 to 100 shooters at each event.. Appreciate the help and info if you can. 
Thanks


----------



## partlyable

Just 1 More said:


> any good public or private fields I could join in on? Used to do a lot of private pay fields down south but know nothing of the sort up here. I think it's more of a big deal down south, big social gatherings with catered bbq lunches and there would be 50 to 100 shooters at each event.. Appreciate the help and info if you can.
> Thanks


Where are you located the state plants a ton of public fields, some turn out better than others and I believe they manage them just to be able to hunt a few day. It seems like they kill quite a few the first 2 days or so but because they never get a chance to let the birds rest and they don’t leave any crops standing to attract birds later the shooting is gone quickly. 

Here is a link to the state fields. 
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...ces-by-species/upland-game/dove-hunting-areas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just 1 More

New Philly area


----------



## Harry1959

never Dove hunted. How are the to eat?


----------



## Gillion

partlyable said:


> I have not had an issue with the flys before and they clean much better when they are still warm, But I usually hunt once a week through the end of October so I may just be forgetting early season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I ment to say shoot clean as i hunt and put cleaned birds on ice vs hunt and then have a pile of them to cleaning the hot weather after morning hunts......I am a baby when it comes to hot weather hunting i guess.


----------



## ducknut141

how do you put the cleaned birds on ice in the field ?


----------



## garhtr

ducknut141 said:


> how do you put the cleaned birds on ice in the field ?


I use a 5 gallon bucket with a frozen milk jug in side with a couple drinks, (I sit on the bucket)plus as the ice melts you have cold drinking water. Bring a freezer bag for your dove breast and put them into it as you clean them,, I put the breasted carcasses in a shopping bag but take them with me out of the field.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Muddy

I very rarely worry about icing down birds as I hunt. I put them in a mesh bag and keep them in the shade while hunting. I clean them once I'm done hunting. I've never had a problem with spoilage. I never hunt all day though either. I'm usually done in 3-4 hours and then I breast them out and put the breasts on ice.


----------



## fish4wall

can't wait!!!!


----------



## Smitty82

Dove opener is always a fun time. I generally take off work for it but this year i wont have to.


----------



## chadwimc

I'm going to one of the controlled hunts at Indian Creek Wildlife area. The fields look good. I was there on Saturday after the drawing and the fields were filled with doves. Shot my Stoeger 20 gauge side by side a few times just to make sure it still hits where I point it...


----------



## chadwimc

Last year was a blast. I never hunted in a hurricane before. The thought never even occurred to me. If my neighbor hadn't insisted on going, I would have missed the best dove hunting I ever experienced. They were everywhere. All day long. That corn is sideways because the wind never stopped...


----------



## mbarrett1379

Super excited! Disappointed I will not be out in the morning but I will be hunting the afternoon!


----------



## partlyable

I won’t be out until Monday. Family stuff all weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwimc

I even fabbed up a dove tree out of PVC to try this year...


----------



## ducknut141

I won't go unless I get my geese first


----------



## chadwimc

Doves everywhere! 15 doves, 72 shells. I'm tired, wet, burned and ready to do it again tomorrow...


----------



## Shortdrift

chadwimc said:


> Last year was a blast. I never hunted in a hurricane before. The thought never even occurred to me. If my neighbor hadn't insisted on going, I would have missed the best dove hunting I ever experienced. They were everywhere. All day long. That corn is sideways because the wind never stopped...
> View attachment 274013


Great picture. Always found it more fun in high wind, expecially when they rocketed by downwind.


----------



## mbarrett1379

Only got out the last two hours and we did pretty well! Tons of birds to be shot today


----------



## Muddy

We got a 2 man limit yesterday and today in cut silage. Hunting mornings only until the weather cools off. They decoyed really well yesterday, and just OK today.


----------



## partlyable

Had a great first day of the season for my group today. Got a 5 man limit. I have never hunted doves in the am before but this was some of the best action we have had. We were done in 2 hours. Can’t wait to get back out Thursday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotoriousVIC

Harry1959 said:


> never Dove hunted. How are the to eat?


In my opinion, doves are the finest eating gamebirds out there.


----------



## crappiedude

Got out this morning for the 1st time in maybe 6-8 years. Action was a little slow but we still had fun. I hit 10/16 shooting and my buddy hit 2/4 with his ML shot gun.

Don't know if any of you guys ever tried this but we take our decoys and hang them over low wires with a fishing rod. I only had 1 rod with me so I hung 2 birds with it. Normally it's 1 bird per rod and we have 2 or 3 up there.








I know this looks a little crazy but it works. We put a rock inside the decoys so we can cast them over the line. When we're done hunting we lower the decoys and cut the line, it a lot easier than trying to pull the decoys over the line.
If this incoming rain isn't too crazy I'm going out with my son this weekend.


----------



## garhtr

Nice
10 for 16 is getting it done !
What kind of field ? I had a cattle farm that was good when they cut silage but sadly it's a housing development now.
I like the muzzle loading shotgun, it's especially fun when the doves are really flying thick. I've got an older White single barrel, my favorite for squirrels, doves turkey and even rabbits when I still had a beagle. 
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## M R DUCKS

crappiedude....is that a live power line ?


----------



## crappiedude

M R DUCKS said:


> crappiedude....is that a live power line ?


LOL Yep it's live. Kind of freaked us out the 1st couple of time doing it. The doves don't seem to mind their buddies are hanging below the wire. I got to put a few more fishing rods in my truck next time I get out.



garhtr said:


> 10 for 16 is getting it done !
> What kind of field?


I was thrilled & surprised with the shooting especially since it's been so long that I've hunted doves. My goal as always is to get a limit of birds out of a box of shells. After the 10th bird this morning, the birds just quit flying.
Its a cut silage field...on a cattle farm. For some reason the birds seemed to have quit using these fields. 6/8 years ago the hunting used to be fantastic, I hope it's getting better. Some years the late season can be pretty good.


----------



## Muddy

My son and I got after them this morning in the wind and rain hunting between cut corn and silage. It was hot and heavy shooting. Got a limit in about 30 minutes. We almost didn't go, I'm sure glad that we did.


----------



## HappySnag

crappiedude said:


> Got out this morning for the 1st time in maybe 6-8 years. Action was a little slow but we still had fun. I hit 10/16 shooting and my buddy hit 2/4 with his ML shot gun.
> 
> Don't know if any of you guys ever tried this but we take our decoys and hang them over low wires with a fishing rod. I only had 1 rod with me so I hung 2 birds with it. Normally it's 1 bird per rod and we have 2 or 3 up there.
> View attachment 274909
> 
> I know this looks a little crazy but it works. We put a rock inside the decoys so we can cast them over the line. When we're done hunting we lower the decoys and cut the line, it a lot easier than trying to pull the decoys over the line.
> If this incoming rain isn't too crazy I'm going out with my son this weekend.


good job on doves
i would take 1 oz sinker and trow that over,let it drop,put on decoys and rise them.


----------



## crappiedude

Muddy said:


> My son and I got after them this morning in the wind and rain


Good job muddy.
My son called and cancelled for today. We've had over 2"of rain so far since 5:30 this morning, it's a steady rain right now and no sign of letting up.
I bet this messes up the fishing for a few days so I'll be out the middle of next week a time or 2.


----------



## RMK

I was 100% set on getting back out and trying for some crappies on Saturday but the drizzle kept me from heading out on the water. I couldn't take being inside any longer by the evening so i squeezed in a quick dove outing in the backyard. Last hour of shooting time and 26 shells later....


----------



## chadwimc

I went out Monday afternoon for dove in the mud. It wasn't as fast as opening day, but I got a few. No use setting up my chair, the bucket sunk half way down...


----------



## partlyable

. Took another 2 man limit today, they were flying good today. I hunted last week on Thursday and Sunday and only got a handful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwimc

I went today and got a shot at one dove...


----------



## Muddy

We banged out a limit this morning by 9:00 in cut corn. It was a little slower, but enough birds to keep us fairly busy. Mostly singles or pairs. I have a tired dog and 5 year old boy. It got hot quick.


----------



## Muddy

Nows it's time to eat


----------



## Muddy

View attachment 276565
View attachment 276565
We hunted a shelled cornfield this morning. It was slower. The birds have scattered more with the harvest and probably pushed south some. We stuck it out until 11:00 and wrapped up a limit.


----------

